# Power for fishfinders?



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I am thinking about adding another fish finder on the bow. The current one on the column is powered off my starting battery, just wondering how everyone powers multiple finders.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

You can either power off the battery or hook up in your fuse box.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Capt. I was just wondering if running multiple sonar off the same battery may effect the finders. I doubt they will both be on at the same time, We'll see lol


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

No prob BYG. I just added one to my bow and that runs directly off the battery and the other one is in the fuse box. It shouldn't be a problem. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Old depth finders had the tendency to interfere with each other when connected at the same source, but nowadays, it's pretty much nonexistent. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Rule of thumb.... never hook anything to your starting battery, that battery should be used for only that. If you have a second battery, that's where it should be run. 
JMO

Pops


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Rule of thumb.... never hook anything to your starting battery, that battery should be used for only that. If you have a second battery, that's where it should be run.
> JMO
> 
> Pops


Uhh... every boat I've ever looked at had all accessories hooked up to the starting battery....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> Uhh... every boat I've ever looked at had all accessories hooked up to the starting battery....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The first time you can't crank because your accessories killed it you'll change your mind.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just make sure to monitor your voltage. That is the one advantage of having you electronics wired to main battery. They do not draw a whole lot and just start your motor every once in awhile if concerned. Never given me an issue.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> The first time you can't crank because your accessories killed it you'll change your mind.


I keep jumper cables in my boat for this reason. Never had to use them though but ya never know. Jumpers weigh way less than another battery.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> The first time you can't crank because your accessories killed it you'll change your mind.


I've had boats rigged that way for 18 years and have never had a dead battery. If your cranking battery is the proper size, and in good condition, it should run all your accessories (lights, depth finders, livewell pumps, etc...) all day or night and still have plenty of juice to crank an outboard. If it doesn't, it's past time for a new battery...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Reason I do not hook up my fishfinders to cranking battery. Sometimes it kicks the fishfinders off as they trip a low voltage protection circuit.When starting boat engine.

I now always run an independent battery for all my electronics and night fishing lights. Since I have done that 0 problems.Have a total of 4 batteries on boat. Two up front hooked in parallel for 12 volt terrova I-pilot. Two in rear of boat the port side is crank battery and running lights. The starboard is for the fishfinders and their accessories.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

papaperch said:


> Reason I do not hook up my fishfinders to cranking battery. Sometimes it kicks the fishfinders off as they trip a low voltage protection circuit.When starting boat engine.
> 
> I now always run an independent battery for all my electronics and night fishing lights. Since I have done that 0 problems.Have a total of 4 batteries on boat. Two up front hooked in parallel for 12 volt terrova I-pilot. Two in rear of boat the port side is crank battery and running lights. The starboard is for the fishfinders and their accessories.


Dido... 4 total (cranking, 2 on TM and one cheapo for front FF). Do not hook up FF on TM battery and keep as little as possible running off crank battery. Yes, most manufacturers wire accessories into starter battery (livewell aerator, pump out, running lights, interior lights, etc) but that just makes for the possibility of a dead battery if you overuse those accessories. In this case you have a choice and IMHO the best choice is a cheap battery dedicated for the FF. Course if you decide to run the FF off your crank battery it will tell you when your crank battery is dead like when the FF goes off due to a lack of power left in the crank battery.


----------

